# Texas "safe passing" / 3 foot bill is now active: WRITE YOUR REPS!



## Creakyknees

It's the "safe passing" / "3 foot bill," now back in session. It was defeated before by a few reps from rural / pickup truck areas, and also quite frankly by a lack of interest and awareness in the cycling world. 

If you're tired of being "buzzed" then spend a few minutes to look up your reps, copy paste edit and hit send. 

Look up your reps: 
http://www.senate.state.tx.us/75r/senate/members.htm#FYI
http://www.house.state.tx.us/resources/faq.htm#who_rep

Sample letter below, edit the appropriate part, and please fwd to your Texas cycling friends. 

Dear Esteemed Senator / Representative Name: 

I am writing to ask for your support of HB 273, the bicycle passing amendment to the Transportation Code, section 545.0535. 

As a bicycle rider living in (city), I ride my bicycle (to work every day/ on the weekends, in traffic, safely etc). (talk a bit more about how / when / where you ride, what you do for a living, how you're a good citizen, some bad thing sthat have happened to you that this law might address, etc. Keep it brief, 3-4 sentences). 

This very important House Bill will codify behavior that a person exercising due care should use when passing bicycles, a clearly legal vehicle on all roads except freeways. While most motorists use due care when passing me and my friends, this bill provides for clear penalties when due care is not used. Currently, without clear penalties, due care is left to the interpretation of a court system that errs on motorist’s side and not for bicyclist’s rights and safety. 

This bill brings Texas into line with a majority of other states in the Union that provide this law for their bicyclists (http://www.bikeleague.org/action/bikelaws/state_laws.php). Please help Texas protect bicyclists at least at the same level as other states. 

Please respond to me via email, mail, or phone as to your position with respect to this bill. If you intend to not support this bill in this session, please provide as much detail as possible so that I may understand your position. 

Thank you, 
(sign it)


----------



## Magsdad

Let's get this done!


----------



## curtw

Two things:

Where can I find the text of the bill?

The link you've provided to bikeleague.org is 404.


----------



## brewcrew

http://www.statesurge.com/bills/438248-hb-273-texas for text of the bill

If you remove the ")" after .php from the bikeleague.org link it will take you to the correct page.


----------



## MerlinAma

I just sent e-mails to both rep and senator.

In the past, their response to these bills has been lame, at best.


----------



## Guest

Good luck (sincerely) to you all getting it passed.

Once you do that you just have to get it enforced. It sometimes seems like there must be money paid each day to the driver who can get their mirror closest to me here in FL.


----------



## Schneiderguy

I'm presenting this to the Woodlands Cycling Club meeting Monday. It is a large club so maybe we can get some letters sent.


----------



## Oxtox

so, do riders in states that have similar laws actually notice a difference in driver behavior?

I'm guessing no.


----------



## djetelina

*Rep & Sentator Response_SENT!*

Many thanks for the heads-up!! This is certainly an important bill that is presently before the Texas House and is currently being considered by the Transportation committee. With some support and interest from other Texas cyclists this appartently "pork-free" bill may have a chance of being passed into law.


----------



## sweatqueen

Anyone know when this will be (or has already) gone before house and senate? Is it too late to notify my reps?


----------



## Peanya

I'm curious too for an update. Although I agree with kytyree that it's hard to enforce, but if the word gets out, it will make the majority of the drivers more considerate. I've seen that effect with traffic stops where you have to slow down to at least 10mph below the speed limit, or move over. Most people do this nowadays since word was put out.
EDIT: Checked chron.com to see if there is any info, as a google search isn't too useful. The chron search engine does NOT work. I searched "Safe pass" and didn't get anything resembling it. Tried "cycling" and still nothing - cycle, yes but not cycling. Tried HB 273 and it sent me to sports...


----------



## Creakyknees

update from biketexas.org:

Safe Passing Bill Passes Texas House and Senate!
Advocacy
Monday, 01 June 2009

The final version of the Safe Passing Bill, SB 488, was passed yesterday by the Texas House. Today, the Senate voted on it, and overwhelmingly voted to pass it.

That was the final step for the bill to complete in the Legislature. Now, it will be sent to Governor Perry, and we are cautiously optimistic that he will sign it into law. We will know the outcome by June 21, the last day the Governor can sign or veto bills.


----------



## Daddy-o

Yesterday, Gov. Perry vetoed the texas safe passing bill. :mad5: 

It's unclear whose governor Perry thinks he is.


----------



## David Loving

Gov. Perry needs to go...


----------



## MerlinAma

David Loving said:


> Gov. Perry needs to go...


+1,000,000


----------



## Guest

I think you Texans need to enlist the help of LA on this one, even one twitter on the subject would make it front page news. Maybe Creakyknees can leave him a note the next time he's sneaking around the house.


----------



## hamonrye

Perry is such a waste of time and space. He really doesn't deserve the title.


----------



## Daddy-o

WARNING: WEAK SAUCE BELOW :10: 

Gov. Perry Vetoes SB 488
June 19, 2009

TO ALL TO WHOM THESE PRESENTS SHALL COME:

Pursuant to Article IV, Section 14 of the Texas Constitution, I, Rick Perry, Governor of Texas, do hereby disapprove of and veto Senate Bill No. 488 of the 81st Texas Legislature, Regular Session, due to the following objections:

Senate Bill No. 488 would create a new class of users of roadways, called “vulnerable road users,” which would require specific actions by operators of motor vehicles. These vulnerable road users would include pedestrians; highway construction and maintenance workers; tow truck operators; stranded motorists or passengers; people on horseback; bicyclists; motorcyclists; moped riders; and other similar road users.

Many road users placed into the category of vulnerable road users already have operation regulations and restrictions in statute. For example, a person operating a vehicle being drawn by an animal is subject to the same duties as a motor vehicle, and a pedestrian is required to yield the right of way to a motor vehicle, unless he or she is at an intersection or crosswalk.

While I am in favor of measures that make our roads safer for everyone, this bill contradicts much of the current statute and places the liability and responsibility on the operator of a motor vehicle when encountering one of these vulnerable road users. In addition, an operator of a motor vehicle is already subject to penalties when he or she is at fault for causing a collision or operating recklessly, whether it is against a “vulnerable user” or not.

IN TESTIMONY WHEREOF, I have signed my name officially and caused the Seal of the State to be affixed hereto at Austin, this the 19th day of June, 2009.

RICK PERRY
Governor of Texas


----------



## sweatqueen

LOVED how Perry hobbled up to the podium with his arm in a sling due to the bicycle accident he had... while I can't say happened to him wasn't real I can't help but think what a POSER! Can't wait to hear Phil Ligget talk about the irony of this during the Tour.


----------



## willim8585

*Rick Perry*

I have to say that up to this point I had been a supporter of Rick. I really thought he was smart enough to understand how important this was to cyclist. I imagine some special interest group that had made substantial campaign contributions put the bug in his ear that they would "prefer" this bill not pass. As of June 19th, I'm supporting anyone who runs against him.

You blew it Rick ! ! ! !


----------



## djetelina

A petition signing is now underway in response to Gov Rick Perry's VETO of this bill...

http://www.biketexas.org/component/o...d,32/Itemid,1/


----------



## lspangle

The Austin City Council passed the ordinance -- 6-0 -- it's causing quite a stir

http://www.statesman.com/news/content/news/stories/local/2009/11/02/1102wear.html

I added a comment in there.


----------



## Oxtox

couldn't force myself to read more than a couple of pages of those comments...mind-numbing ignorance.

but, I really like the spandex-induced rage...too funny.


----------



## Guest

Oxtox said:


> couldn't force myself to read more than a couple of pages of those comments...mind-numbing ignorance.
> 
> but, I really like the spandex-induced rage...too funny.



I always find it strange that our clothes seem to bother them more than anything else.


----------



## David Loving

Why is it they go off on spandex? envy?


----------



## Guest

David Loving said:


> Why is it they go off on spandex? envy?



I don't know, maybe its one of those "them fellers don't look like they're from 'round here" type of things.

People of that opinion who are around me when I'm not cycling are usually surprised to find out I'm usually more of hillbilly than them. Not that the issues with lycra are confined to the rural world.


----------



## lspangle

I think people who don't ride much don't get it that spandex is actually more comfy than regular clothes when you ride for long distances...even if you don't look the best in it, comfort is more important, ha!


----------



## F45

I contacted my rep to not support this bill. We already have numerous laws already on the books to prosecute dangerous motorists.


----------



## Creakyknees

F45 said:


> I contacted my rep to not support this bill. We already have numerous laws already on the books to prosecute dangerous motorists.


seriously? you realize this thread is two years old, right?


----------



## F45

Ha, nope. Guess the joke's on me then.


----------



## Creakyknees

F45 said:


> Ha, nope. Guess the joke's on me then.


Besides which, when Perry vetoed this bill it was pretty obvious that he was paying off a major campaign donor, who's son was prosecuted for killing two cyclists. Funny thing, they used almost the exact same argument, verbatim, as you posted.


----------



## camping biker

I think it should be the law that a car has to pass entirely in the other lane when approaching a bicycle. 








This is the bike lane t-shirt


----------

